# What is the mailbox mod?



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

Is it for a pellet tube or a smoker? Ive heard to do it but no one told me what it is! I asked and no reply so someone please educate me!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2021)

Tray smoker goes in the mail box.   Most of the ones people use can use pellets or dust.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2021)

The mailbox mod is a mailbox that you add to your smoker. Set amnps in mail box with pellets in it. Have to cut hole in smoker and use pipe to connect the two. Something like 3 inch pipe, some use flexible dryer pipe (aluminum not plastic). Keeps heat out of main smoker and helps clean up the smoke. Search for mailbox mod on here. Some smokers can't get enough air to keep amnps lit.

Ryan


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Tray smoker goes in the mail box.   Most of the ones people use can use pellets or dust.


Like you use a literal mailbox inside the smoker, then a tray inside the mailbox?  Ive got a square tube and not a tray so not sure sawdust would stay inside it.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> The mailbox mod is a mailbox that you add to your smoker. Set amnps in mail box with pellets in it. Have to cut hole in smoker and use pipe to connect the two. Something like 3 inch pipe, some use flexible dryer pipe (aluminum not plastic). Keeps heat out of main smoker and helps clean up the smoke. Search for mailbox mod on here. Some smokers can't get enough air to keep amnps lit.
> 
> Ryan


Oohhh. Gotcha. Ive got a MES that's insulated so im not cutting a hole just to smoke cheese! I know Masterbuilt makes an offset cold smoker attachment for like $50. May consider that some day.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> Oohhh. Gotcha. Ive got a MES that's insulated so im not cutting a hole just to smoke cheese! I know Masterbuilt makes an offset cold smoker attachment for like $50. May consider that some day.


Many mes owners do the mailbox mod and use it for all their smoking (well electric mes owners at least, not sure about propane mes owners) since you can get several hours of smoke from the amnps tray and not mes with adding wood chips all the time. Depending on which mes you have. I have a cheap analog 30 mes, but I believe 

 Bearcarver
  has a mes 40 and uses his amnps in his smoker without an issue.  Check out his step by steps in his signature , it is worthwhile!

Ryan


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for the info! Ive got a MES 30 Digital. I got about 4 hours of smoke out of the tube and an hour out of the chips through the tray dispenser so I plan on using both for different smokes. I dont know enough about mixing different woods and how it will effect the taste so I want to stay consistent. I have alot of learning to do.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 23, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> Thanks for the info! Ive got a MES 30 Digital. I got about 4 hours of smoke out of the tube and an hour out of the chips through the tray dispenser so I plan on using both for different smokes. I dont know enough about mixing different woods and how it will effect the taste so I want to stay consistent. I have alot of learning to do.


Don't worry , we have all been there! You have to find what works best for you.  I've been here awhile and am still learning! But enjoying it all the while. 

Ryan


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 23, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Don't worry , we have all been there! You have to find what works best for you.  I've been here awhile and am still learning! But enjoying it all the while.
> 
> Ryan


I went to bearcarvers profile and didn't see anything about a step by step.

Thanks, maybe one day I'll be able to give someone new advice!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2021)

Use the search function. Type in "mailbox mod." Bunch of results should pop up....with pics....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/2141567/?q=mailbox+mod.&o=relevance


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 24, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke
 Here ya go. Bearcarver is my go to for ideas and answers. He turns some great stuff out of his 'lectric.






						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




And when you go to this link you can click the ribbon looking thing in the dark bar and it will bookmark it for you. Bookmarks can be seen by clicking the gear looking thing in the top right next to your name. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2021)

Here's mine .


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> I went to bearcarvers profile and didn't see anything about a step by step.


He doesn't use a mailbox .


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 24, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> Oohhh. Gotcha. Ive got a MES that's insulated so im not cutting a hole just to smoke cheese! I know Masterbuilt makes an offset cold smoker attachment for like $50. May consider that some day.


Welcome to the forum! If I'm reading your post right, there is no need to cut an additional hole into your smoker to use a mailbox mod, you justneed remove your chip tray and use that opening.  I have a MES 30 also and use 3" flexible aluminum duct with a coupler. I'll try to find better detailed pictures than this one...........


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2021)

I have a couple of the connection . I made mine to be removable . 3 " slides right in . I use hard pipe . 









I adjusted the run and the rise of the piping , and added a 4 " stack on the exhaust . Gets great draft .


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 24, 2021)

^^^^^^
.........Well, I found some better detailed pictures!!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 24, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> He doesn't use a mailbox .


Some people have luck burning the tray inside the mes but many of us dont , you could try it inside and see if it works for you.


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 24, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Some people have luck burning the tray inside the mes but many of us dont , you could try it inside and see if it works for you.


I dont actually have a tray, I have a tube. But reading and seeing these gives me some good ideas. Im going to go through my garage and see what i have and can rig up.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 24, 2021)

Fish'nSmoke said:


> I dont actually have a tray, I have a tube. But reading and seeing these gives me some good ideas. Im going to go through my garage and see what i have and can rig up.


Just watch if you put the tube directly in the mes, they can give off to much smoke.  Good luck with your scavenger hunt they are always fun.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 24, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> He doesn't use a mailbox .


True. But he does have pretty detailed instructions as to where he places his pellet tube and etc. Thought that might help Fish out.
Jim


----------



## cmayna (Jan 24, 2021)

Found some pics of my mailbox mod to my MES40.  Same can be done with the MES40.

Aluminum box and tubing.







MB, earning it's keep, smoking fish






Since the OP has a tube, here's a pic that I've done with a couple of my tubes so I could use it in the mailbox.   Made this steel rod tube holder that raises the tube up off the floor of the mailbox and prevents it from rolling around.

Also note that for such applications, I would not fill the tube full.   Too much smoke.  Instead, fill the tube half way, turn it horizontally and shake it left to right vigorously  keep one of your hands covering the tube's main opening.   Perfecto!!

Oops, just realized the OP has a square tube.  No concerns about it rolling around but would still be nice to make a support stand that will raise it off the floor of the mailbox for air circulation.    I would also hold from filling it up as I mentioned above.









Now, here's a link to a recent thread I did attaching a small mailbox to a MES30.  I use a tray in this small mailbox.  Don't know if a square tube would fit, especially if you add a support stand.






						Smoked Salmon Bellies.......MES30
					

As some may remember, I recently obtained a dead MES 30 from Craigslist.  Replaced the  shot 800 watt element with a 1200 watter.  Controlled by a  Auber PID, starting out at 125*, ending at 145*  I attached a small mailbox mod with the help and guidance from tallbm  (THANK YOU SIR!!). This is...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Fish'nSmoke (Jan 24, 2021)

Cmayna, i like the idea of a stand for the tube. Ive wondered if I could fill it half way and not jam pack it full. I will do that for sure. I was tempted to leave the door cracked it put out so much smoke! I wanted Smokey cheese but gosh it was really smokey!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 24, 2021)

Only need from clamp





Mailbox mod


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 21, 2021)

Responding to an old post here...

you don't necessarily need a large pipe going into your smoker.

I use 3/4'' pipe and a  small venturi pump to transfer the smoke from the smoke box into the smoker. The variable (fish tank) air pump is how I regulate the smoke.

This is how store-bought smoke generators work.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 21, 2021)

That's great, however the 3" fits perfectly in the chip tube. Done deal, no pump needed.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2021)

Yup for 3".  Way toooo easy


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 21, 2021)

3/4'' step drill vs a 3'' hole saw made my choice easy.

Plus the 25 buck air pump has a knob on it that lets me control the smoke flow.

At the end of the day do what works for you

Happy Smoking...Campfirestu


----------

